# gcc non funziona

## gnapoli

Ciao a tutti, ecco il mio problema non riesco a compilare con gcc, potrei compilare nuovamente gcc da un livecd? In caso affermativo quale sarebbe la procedura da seguire? Grazie

----------

## ago

posta l'errore preciso cosi capiamo che succede

----------

## djinnZ

Cerca sul forum, se ne è parlato di recente. Nulla in contrario a darti tutti i chiarimenti necessari ma non ripeto da capo di nuovo tutto

----------

## gnapoli

Ad esempio volendo installare liferea:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-news/liferea-1.6.5

 * liferea-1.6.5.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-news/liferea-1.6.5

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: vostorga@gentoo.org iskren.s@gmail.com

 * USE:        dbus elibc_glibc kernel_linux libnotify userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking liferea-1.6.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5 ...

 * Applying liferea-1.6.5-libnotify-0.7.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: liferea-1.6.5/

 *   Applying portage-1.2.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5 ...

 * econf: updating liferea-1.6.5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating liferea-1.6.5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-sm --disable-schemas-install --enable-dbus --disable-nm --enable-libnotify --disable-lua

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5/config.log

 * ERROR: net-news/liferea-1.6.5 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3306:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2604:  Called econf '--enable-sm' '--disable-schemas-install' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-nm' '--enable-libnotify' '--disable-lua'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-news/liferea-1.6.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-news/liferea-1.6.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5'

>>> Failed to emerge net-news/liferea-1.6.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-news/liferea-1.6.5:

 * ERROR: net-news/liferea-1.6.5 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3306:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2604:  Called econf '--enable-sm' '--disable-schemas-install' '--enable-dbus' '--disable-nm' '--enable-libnotify' '--disable-lua'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-news/liferea-1.6.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-news/liferea-1.6.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.6.5/work/liferea-1.6.5'

```

questo lo fa con tutti i programmi

----------

## gnapoli

@djinnZ

mi potresti postare il link?

Grazie

----------

## ago

quando vedi quel messaggio devi controllare:

1) il tuo set di cflags

2) gcc-config -l

----------

## gnapoli

set di cflags 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

gcc-config -l

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.2 *

```

----------

## ago

prova a risettare con 

```
gcc-config 1

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

altrimenti prova con:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/ emerge -avgk gcc
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *gnapoli wrote:*   

> postare il link

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

basta cercare per nickname e parola chiave e ti spunta fuori come primo risultato...

lo so che sono cattivo  :Mr. Green:  tutti odiano questo mio acrimonioso modo di rispondere...  :Mr. Green:  (ma sghignazzano quando non sono nei panni del malcapitato di turno) però non me ne frega niente lo stesso  :Mr. Green: 

Solito consiglio di migliorarle codeste cflags (e stavolta te lo cerchi veramente da solo, c'è anche scritto come verificare se gcc funziona o cerchi sul wiki) a cominciare da quell'inutile -pipe.

@ago: K non k

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @ago: K non k

 

 *Quote:*   

>   --usepkg [ y | n ] (-k short option)

 

è la stessa cosa in questo caso.

----------

## gnapoli

non funziona, qualche altra idea?

Grazie.

----------

## gnapoli

non funziona, qualche altra idea?

Grazie.

----------

## Onip

Ma come mai hai il compilatore in versione di testing? A me, vista la tua poca esperienza di gentoo, sembra un tantino affrettato soprattutto se abbinato anche ad altri componenti base del sistema con possibili problemi....

E poi, "non funziona qualche dritta?" senza nemmeno uno straccio di errore e\o log. come pensi che riusciamo ad aiutarti?

----------

## gnapoli

Hai ragione! Ti spiego subito: è da circa un mese che sto usando gentoo e ho fatto la stupidaggine di mettere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf, per installare un pacchetto, non sapendo a cosa andavo incontro. Ora ho un casino nel computer. Stavo pensando addirittura di reinstallare tutto. Fammi sapere che cosa posso postare per avere qualche aiuto.

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*     --usepkg [ y | n ] (-k short option) è la stessa cosa in questo caso.

 Non è la stessa cosa, quando ripristini in questo modo è sempre bene *Quote:*   

> (Use -gK for binary-only merging.)

  *Quote:*   

> --usepkgonly -K

  ed il -1D che mi sono scordato anche io quindi -1avDgK. Altrimenti basta una use flag fuori posto per farti incasinare e perder tempo dietro a compilazioni non volute.

alla luce della mia lunga esperienza di ripristino del gcc (causa problema hardware, ricering deficiente da parte mia e debolezza particolare del profilo hardened il gcc 3.x alla seconda ricompilazione produceva sempre un eseguibile cc1 balordo), ovviamente.

 *gnapoli wrote:*   

> Stavo pensando addirittura di reinstallare tutto.

 Normalmente rischierei il linciaggio e la crocifissione in sala mensa a sostenerlo ma in questo solo caso non mi pare una cattiva idea.

Per il resto i comandi sono quelli, posta almeno l'errore.

----------

## gnapoli

prima di reinstallare mi date un parere sul mio emerge --info?

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 22 Jun 2011 20:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38

sys-libs/glibc:      2.13-r2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apng berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sqlite ssl startup-notification static-libs svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webcam x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Grazie.

----------

## Onip

 *gnapoli wrote:*   

> Fammi sapere che cosa posso postare per avere qualche aiuto.

 

In generale quando chiedi aiuto dovresti almeno includere l'errore di cui parli. È gradito avere solamente l'errore e non tutto quanto un log chilometrico in modo da non inondare il forum e da non rendere difficile (se non impossibile) per chi legge cercare di aiutarti.

Riguardo al make.conf l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che -Wl,--as-needed è già inclusa nelle LDFLAGS di default. non fa male, ma sarebbe meglio mettere qualcosa del tipo

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-O1"
```

----------

## ago

 *gnapoli wrote:*   

> non funziona, qualche altra idea?
> 
> Grazie.

 

Qui quoterei djinnz per i modi....ho visto online e non c'è il tbz2 di gcc 4.5.2 -.-'

Sappi che in questo modo avrai sempre problemi e sempre meno gente ti aiuterà.

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/ emerge -avgK =gcc-4.4.5
```

Poi lo setti da gcc-config, env-update e source /etc/profile e poi ti cerchi di ricompilare gcc 4.5.2.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Riguardo al make.conf l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che -Wl,--as-needed è già inclusa nelle LDFLAGS di default. non fa male, ma sarebbe meglio mettere qualcosa del tipo
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,-O1"
> ```
> ...

 

Questa non l'ho capita...le ldflags di default sono -O1 e --as-needed ( la prima c'è da eoni )

----------

## djinnZ

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it en"
```

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Tanto per iniziare. Segui la guida per la localizzazione.

Personalmente non sono un grande fan di -march=native e preferisco fare altrimenti (basta cercare sul forum se ne è parlato sino alla noia), ovviamente conviene attivare anche le use flag per le varie sse supportate.

Per usare i pacchetti instabili rivolgiti sempre a /etc/portage/*

Mi trovo e chiedo (anche se non è molto pertinente): quando è stata risolata la faccenda della necessità di avere anche en_GB?

Se hai deciso di reinstallare ricordati cambiare il titolo al thread ed apri una nuova discussione (od accodati a qualcuna precedente se l'argomento è già stato discusso), un argomento, una discussione.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Qui quoterei djinnz per i modi...

  mica mi sono espresso al mio meglio ...   :Twisted Evil:   *ago wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/ emerge -av1gK =gcc-4.4.5

 io sono vecchio e quindi posso essere artereosclerotico, tu non ancora...  :Laughing: 

Discutendo accademicamente, nella vana, sciocca, speranza che un giorno qualcuno possa pensare di fare prima la benedetta ricerca sul forum prima di chiedere spiegazioni sempre per la stessa cosa.

In ogni caso ho aggiornato la mia miniguida sul recupero dei pacchetti critici. Anche se so che nessuno la leggerà almeno non ripeto sempre le stesse cose ma solo il classico leggi qui

@gnapoli edita il primo messaggio ed aggiungi [risolto] [con reinstallazione]

----------

